# Newly diagnosed atypical Addison's disease



## summer18 (May 26, 2007)

I'm hoping someone can calm me down. Summer was diagnosed with atypical Addison's disease. I came home from work on Wednesday and found her unconscious&stiff as a board. Rushed her to the emergency hospital. They saved her life. Then the results came in. She came home Friday night. However she now has tremors. We are going back to the doctor for blood work Wednesday. I called my regular vet and the hospital they all assured me the tremors will stop. I'm scared. Yes she's acting her regular adorable self. She is on prednisone now. Sorry it's so long. I appreciate you all reading this. That makes me feel better. 
❤ Malina and Summer.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Welcome to SM Malina! Finding Summer like that must have been so scary. I don't know much about Addison's Disease but I do know its treatable and she can live a full life. It's always heartbreaking when our furbabies have to go through any discomfort but it sounds like your a great Mommy and right on top of it. Hope you stick around this great place and post more pics of Summer!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Many dogs diagnosed as Atypical Addison's turn into typical Addisonian's within a few weeks to a month. Follow up with your vet as directed, sooner if she does not improve. Check out this website:
AddisonDogs | What Is Addison's Disease


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

Prayers to you and your baby! I would have been beside myself  hoping everything gets better soon.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## summer18 (May 26, 2007)

How can I thank you all for your responses? Just knowing you're there means the world to us!! And we are going Wednesday for blood work to check her levels with the prednisone. I also found an endocrinologist that is world famous, according to my vet and google. After all of Summer's tests are in that's where we are going. That way I've left no stone unturned. If you think of anything else please let us know. 
On a separate note why do I find it so hard to post on here? It took me all this time to figure it out. Where can I upload new pictures of Summer?
I'm a mess! Sorry for the ramble. 
Malina and Summer.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh I am so sorry but glad you found her in time. Keep us posted. go to your profile and you can do it there or a new thread will have a paper clip icon that will allow you to do it.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

How old is she? And was she healthy before this?

I don't know if dogs are the same.... But will put this out there anyway.

Ask for a complete tick borne illness panel. And even if that comes back negative I wouldn't discount it.

My side note: Gus's came back negative but he showed signs of Lyme, which we are treating. On treatment he is doing great.

But I bring this up for this because I myself have Lyme.... and I was on my way to an Addison's diagnosis just before we tested for Lyme.

But it turned out to be Lyme & Coinfections. My adrenal related symptoms have gotten much better on treatment.

I'm not saying she doesn't have Addison's, but it's something to keep in mind.

I pray you and your vets can find an answer... I'd definitely be seeking a specialist.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Malina, so glad you got Summer to the vet in time! What a scare! It took me awhile to figure this site out also. I'll let someone more experienced tell you how to do pics. Welcome.


----------



## 4everjack (Feb 11, 2013)

Prayers going out to you and your baby


----------



## blueyedmomshell (Mar 31, 2013)

My lab Harley has atypical Addison's...if it makes you feel better, he was on meds at first but NOW he is on NO meds and is back to his normal self--you wouldn't even know it


----------



## summer18 (May 26, 2007)

Some answers. Summer is 6 1/2 years old. She's really an indoor dog. Please don't yell at me for that &#55357;&#56911;. She's had some burping believe it or not. Pepcid takes care of it and once in awhile colitis. All infrequent. My regular vet couldn't believe her diagnosis. From my research so far the symptoms are subtle. Until the Addison's crisis occurs as it did. 
Not to sound like a broken record but thank you for being there for us. 
Malina and Summer ❤


----------



## RE823 (Feb 11, 2012)

*hugs* and prayers your way!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Catching up this morning - I'm so sorry you're going through this. Praying that things settle and that meds can manage this for a very long time!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm so sorry. How very scary to come home and find her that way. Just wondered when her last vaccine was. 
xxxx


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

How scary...hope everything works out well.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Continued prayers for Summer. Please keep us posted. Hugs to you both!


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

My thoughts and prayers sent your way


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Roo is aldosterone deficient (sort of like Addison's but not). We use Dr. Orla Mahony who is an endocrinology specialist at Tufts in MA.


----------



## summer18 (May 26, 2007)

I don't know where my response went from yesterday?


----------



## summer18 (May 26, 2007)

Now I found my response! Whew! No vaccine. She gets the 
Most minimum. 
Blood test tomorrow. I feel her preditsone dosage is too high she full body tremors. Horrible. I sent 3 videos to the hospital. They said when her dosage is lowered the tremors will stop. Can't stop crying. Love her so much. 
Malina and Summer


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So sorry. Did you stop or lower the prednisone? I can feel your pain and don't stop being the voice that she needs continue to speak up. We as Mommy's know our furbabies best so until your comfortable with what she is going through don't stop telling them what is going on. Please keep us posted on now she is doing. Prayers and big hugs to you!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

These little dogs only need a teeny tiny dose of prednisone. At the proper dose their should be no side effects because it is only enough to replace what their body makes. For very small dogs it is easier to adjust the dose with a liquid form of prednisone.


----------



## summer18 (May 26, 2007)

Ok. Update. Blood test and exam this morning. Dr at hospital agreed with me that I can break up the 2.5 pred into half and give it 12 hours apart. She said I was smart to think like that. She wants to get it down to alot less. Summer also lost alot of weight simce last week she lost 1.5#s. Some blood work results came back tonight. Had to rush her back to the hospital. Her electrolytes were low. She needed a shot of DOCP. So now the dr thinks she has a aldosterone issue. This is overwhelming for us. Waiting to see if she has liver shunt. The dr said the endocrinologist is great and after she gets all results is sending it to him and then we will go for a second opinion. Thank you for words of support. We so appreciate it. &#55357;&#56911;
Malina and Summer


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Prayers your headed in the right direction and that Summer does not test positive for liver shunt. Please keep us posted!! Hugs!!


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Prayers continue!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

This is what my Bitzi had yrs. ago---she did shake a lot & lost most of her hair in time. She also constantly scavenged for food from the prednisone. She did not die from this though, but collapsed trachea. Hang in there!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Be sure your vet is aware of the low dose DOCP study. Dogs with Addison's disease live long, normal lives once you figure out their medications.


----------



## summer18 (May 26, 2007)

Hi everybody. I think today Summer had her first almost normal day. Her tremors are far&few between. Started giving her homage chicken just steamed. But it seems she's also eating her regular food although only alittle. I'm reading so much online about this disease&doses of DOCP&predisone that my head is spinning. I'm sure that everyone at the emergency hospital had enough of me. Too bad. Summer is my baby!!
Will keep you all posted. Thanks for the strength. 
Malina&Summer❤


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Great progress report. You are a wonderful Mommy---don't be pushed around by anyone---you are your baby's advocate!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Hmmm I was sure I had posted to this but don't see it!:blink:
Anyway happy to see she's improving! I know how overwhelming something like this can be but you're a great mommy and doing all you can to educate yourself so you can see she gets the best tretment!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm just reading this post. I'm so sorry you are going through this we are actually going through something pretty similar. My Lola is also newly on prednisone but on a much higher dose of it 5mg 1/2 a tablet a day luckily I don't think she is having any side affects. 

I hope you and your vets fine the right diagnosis and treatment for this little one. From my experience this past week. I can tell you you need to do your own research and ask a lot of questions. Vets aren't always right because they don't know your baby like you do. Make sure you tell them every little detail. If there is something that doesn't seem right don't let it go. You are her voice!! 

Good luck! Hope she is diagnosed very soon!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I missed your post this week. How frightening. Hoping that the vets get to the bottom of it. Glad to hear that she's feeling a bit more like herself. Is the specialist out there in Queens or in Manhattan? As Mane said, if there's anything that you need clarified or doesn't sound right to you, keep at it.


----------



## summer18 (May 26, 2007)

The specialist is I'm manhattan on the upper west side. His name is Mark Peterson. I feel the drs at the emergency hospital have had enough of me. I had a difficult time getting a copy of her labs. After 2 days&going there 2x I finally got them. Get this. I get home&at the top it states breed as Yorkshire terrier! Now I'm wondering that although I know that the dr there knows Summer is a maltese what about the lab? Wouldn't some results be interpreted different? Calling tomorrow. My own vet will be back saturday&he wants us to come in. Honestly until he does I don't feel confident. He's away now but I can get in touch with him. 
Please tell me why Lola is on prednisone. I feel like I'm a bad mother because I should've had her tested for all these diseases as a puppy. What are everyone's feelings on this? I am completely OCD with this now. Ugh!
Malina&Summer❤


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

summer18 said:


> The specialist is I'm manhattan on the upper west side. His name is Mark Peterson. I feel the drs at the emergency hospital have had enough of me. I had a difficult time getting a copy of her labs. After 2 days&going there 2x I finally got them. Get this. I get home&at the top it states breed as Yorkshire terrier! Now I'm wondering that although I know that the dr there knows Summer is a maltese what about the lab? Wouldn't some results be interpreted different? Calling tomorrow. My own vet will be back saturday&he wants us to come in. Honestly until he does I don't feel confident. He's away now but I can get in touch with him.
> Please tell me why Lola is on prednisone. I feel like I'm a bad mother because I should've had her tested for all these diseases as a puppy. What are everyone's feelings on this? I am completely OCD with this now. Ugh!
> Malina&Summer❤



She is on prednisone because she was recently diagnosed with white dog shakers syndrome.


----------



## Mersada (Mar 15, 2013)

My thoughts and prayers go out to you. I lost my last malt to Addison's. I didn't catch it in time. I am glad you got her on meds soon.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Please keep after all the eats involved for definitive answers. You are your fluffs voice a d know her best. Please keep us posted! Hugs to you and Sunner.


----------



## CtPryncess (Apr 28, 2013)

Is there anyone else dog have Addison? If so what kind of food have you been feeding him/her. I been researching but the dog foods seem to have potassium in it and I need to know what is acceptable that her levels will stay down while she is getting the nutrients that she needs.


----------

